# Really bored in class.



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2008)

Kinda a Futuristic Altier or something. i don't know. 





i have tons more art around here. ill upload some later maybe.


----------



## Mohawkinist (Sep 19, 2008)

lol with megaman legs


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2008)

haha ya thats my style.


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> haha ya thats my style.


No, that's Capcom style.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks good. Hehe... your class must be pretty boring.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2008)

ya want some irony? its into to animation class.


----------

